# Bloated and stuck at top of tank?



## Tangeh (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi, I got my male betta about four months ago, and he lives in the 1.5 gallon tank by tetra.

About two hours ago, I did a 50% water change and gave him two small freeze-dried blood worms that had been soaked for about ten minutes beforehand (which is what I always give him after a water change).

I just noticed that he's very bloated and floating at the top of the tank. He's kind of leaning against the side of the tank sideways. He seems to be unable to swim down (he tried when I put my finger to to side (he usually swims up to it) and he struggled to swim down, then floated back up). 

I assume this is a swim-bladder problem, but I'm not sure what to do about it.  Is this treatable? Please help!


----------



## Irish Dancing Man (Jan 9, 2011)

That happened to my female betta last week. she go big, couldn't swin down and rested against the side. The next morning she was fine. Bloating was gone and she was swimming around.:-D Just wait about 24 hours and see if she still has the prob.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

He might just have a big poop a'brewing, mine sometimes have that after a nom of blooddworms ^^; Keep an eye on it, and if you can, submit a picture as well as the waterparameters, etc. listed as a sticky.


----------



## Tangeh (Sep 19, 2010)

Okay ^^ I've never seen it happen before, so it freaked me out.

The only thing I can tell you about the water is I just tested it for ammonia and it's at 0. 

Here's a blurry picture, I took a video too but it might take a while to upload.

http://i52.tinypic.com/ioggtv.jpg


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Oooh that boy is bloated! D: I'd fast him for at least a day, maybe two. Just to get those nasty poops out. He'll hopefully feel better after that.
Sometimes males poop if they see their reflection- so try holding up a mirror to him for a few seconds while he flares. Who knows!
Also, keep it warm in his tank- 76-82' is great.
How much do you usually feed him, including the special treat days?
Over feeding can cause this, as well as other issues so be careful :B


----------



## Tangeh (Sep 19, 2010)

Should I give him a bit of a pea? I read somewhere that it's suppost to make them poop.

I give him flaked food... I'm not sure exactly how much because the flakes are all in little crumbs. I think if you were to put them all together that would be 1-2 full flakes of food? Or 8 tiny crumbs. And that's once in the morning and once at night.

I don't give him bloodworms very often, only after water changes (this was his first water change this week... usually I change the water twice a week and I'll give him 1-2 blood worms after it's done. This is in addition to his normal feedings).

I actually forgot to put away the bottle of water conditioner, so it was in front of his tank and he was trying to get down at it and was flaring a bit (the bottle is bright yellow and I don't usually leave it out), lol.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

He's silly :3
Hmm..Well, I (guess?) that doesnt sound like too much nommage.
But, no. I have heard BAD things about peas. If you dont see his belly get smaller after two days, then get epsom salt (plain, its the stuff they put in fancy baths, sold at drugstores on the cheatp), but only if he doesnt improve inna few days


----------



## Tangeh (Sep 19, 2010)

The video turned out really stretched out, so I won't bother posting it. 

Okay, I'll stop feeding him for a few days and see what happens. :/ Thanks for all of your help!


----------



## Tangeh (Sep 19, 2010)

He looks like he's getting worse... he's started lying on his side. :/ Before he would kind of start tipping over but would immediately right himself. Now he isn't bothering...


----------



## mjbn (Jun 22, 2010)

i wish i could help, but i'm in the same situation. My female betta has been bloated for 2 days since i got her. Idk what to do about it.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Mjbn, I suggest epsom salt :B Maybe that'll help her out. Until then, for both of you, maybe try lowering you water levels a bit to make things easier on your fish if swimming is difficult.


----------



## Tangeh (Sep 19, 2010)

Well, if I lower my water levels the filter won't work. Seriously, this filter sucks. I think it was called whisper or something from tetra? I don't recommend it xD

He's doing a little bit better, not lying on his side anymore.


----------



## Lordsameth (Jan 19, 2011)

That is great to hear! A few more days and he'll be back to normal!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Yay! And pppfftt yeah those things are crap. Actually, Tetra as a brand in general is crap, especially those heaters! >:C


----------



## Tangeh (Sep 19, 2010)

I woke up today and he was even more bloated then he was yesterday and struggling quite a bit.  I gave in and gave him a bit of pea since I didn't have any of the salt you were talking about... within an hour he was shrinking and when I got home he was completely back to normal and swimming around happily. 

I'll change the water again to get rid of any missed pea... minus the blood worm treat at the end this time! Thanks for all of your help! 

He's still a LITTLE bit bloated, should I keep fasting him or can I feed him tonight at his normal time?


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

How long has he been fasted? Fast him for a total of 2-3 days, Id say, if he was as bloated as you said.


----------



## Tangeh (Sep 19, 2010)

Just the one day (except the pea). I'll hold off food until tomorrow. Thanks!


----------

